# Hyundai Elantra Touring Rack solutions



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone have success fitting roof racks to hyundai elantra tourings roof? THule and Yakima sites don't have fit solution but some digging shows vendors have fit them with Thule. I30 is the Elantra touring elsewhere and there is a factory rack for it that I also found online.

I have Thule square bar accessories at the moment so that might be easiest. 
I'd also be interested hitch solutions.

ORS solution: 
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/thule-3061-fit-kit-hyundai-elantra-touring.html
Rack attack portland's solution:
http://rackattackportland.wordpress...ing-thule-roof-rack-and-thule-603-ascent-box/

I30 factory solution from the UK
http://www.hyundai.co.uk/accessories/all/?modelName=i30&ref=173

Accessories store shows factory rack from Hyundai: 
http://www.hyundaiaccessorystore.com/hyundai_universal_roof_rack_crossrail_kit.html


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Hate to not post an answer, but if you do find a good solution please post it. I am strongly considering getting this car over a Mazda 3, Subi Forester of Jetta Wagon. I am so cross they did not include the standard roof rails and racks they offer in the EU. 

Is there a chance Hyundai USA offers the rack for sale?


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

I talked to Thule. They stated that the rackattack solution I had posted (this one) was indeed their now official fit. I was a little disappointed that they did not have a solution that connected into a rail in the roof and that this goes into the door but I am sure it will be functional...just liked the idea of not doing the door mounting again.

I think the pictures I have seen of the hyundai factory rack looks just like a Thule system that has been rebadged for Hyundai (and marked up).

I'm cross we can't get the EU's diesel..but the side rails would be nice too.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

I just read, the roof rack will be an option in 2010. 
http://blog.caranddriver.com/hyundai-elantra-touring-price-dropped-for-2010/


----------



## wilanz (Jun 25, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> I just read, the roof rack will be an option in 2010.
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/hyundai-elantra-touring-price-dropped-for-2010/


I just picked up a 2010 today with factory installed roof racks. They did not have the crossbars and I am shopping for them. I'll swing by the bike and kayak shops to see what my options are for Kayak and bike...even though I prefer the bike inside the car.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

wilanz said:


> I just picked up a 2010 today with factory installed roof racks. They did not have the crossbars and I am shopping for them. I'll swing by the bike and kayak shops to see what my options are for Kayak and bike...even though I prefer the bike inside the car.


how about a photo of the bike or bikes inside the car.


----------



## wilanz (Jun 25, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> how about a photo of the bike or bikes inside the car.


Here you go!

http://picasaweb.google.com/wilanz/HyundaiElantraTouring2010

I am pretty sure I can get a third bike inside and the 40 of the (60/40) seat up. That would let me carry a total of three. I took a picture with that seat up and the others have it down. That cargo liner is from my old Durango and it fits just right.

I also found some Cross Bars for $50. The Kayak shop and auto shop wanted $240 for a Thule set up for this car that already has roof racks...that's crazy!
http://www.discountramps.com/roof-rack-cross-bars.htm


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

After checking options i went with Thule system on my 2009 without factory rack. I have the kit described in this post: 
http://rackattackportland.wordpress....03-ascent-box/

Thule had not updated their compatiabilty info which confused the store I went to but everthing fit well as described on the rackattackportlandblog.

Been a good car so far...nice 2010 pics of the car with factory rack. I've also put bikes inside depending what i am doing.


----------

